# The most diverse highway in the world?



## Jbte (Mar 2, 2010)

which is the most diverse highway where you can see of everything in just a couple of hours driving... like deserts, jungles, forest, mountains, and soo...

Im talking about a nice highway with lots of scenery, also with tunnels, bridges and more, please post some pictures here  can be any kind of road in any country


----------



## Scba (Nov 20, 2004)

What would you cap the length at?


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Well, the Makran coastal highway has these:

Sea
Desert
Hills
Plains
Mud volcanoes
Mountain passes
Rivers
A place like the grand canyon
Other such things that I don't have a name for. Basically some weird and unique earth formations
Oases
There's a national park too, but not a lot of trees I guess, so would be wrong to call it a jungle/forest, but maybe a distant cousin of its


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Oh, the length is about 450 kms, but you can have all this within 250 kms, the rest is just repetition.


----------



## Gumnaam (Feb 4, 2005)

Other than the Makran Coastal Highway, there is also Karakoram Highway (for mountains, some of the tallest in the world and scenery) in Pakistan, but it is not for faint hearted.


----------



## siamu maharaj (Jun 19, 2006)

Gumnaam said:


> Other than the Makran Coastal Highway, there is also Karakoram Highway (for mountains, some of the tallest in the world and scenery) in Pakistan, but it is not for faint hearted.


It's quite the opposite of diverse, esp. when talking of a 2 hr. drive.


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

The Great Ocean Road (B100) runs 285 km between Torquay & Warnambool, Victoria, Australia.










I wouldn't try to do it in 2 hours: that would be dangerous, & you'd get arrested. It starts at the "Surf Coast", so-called initially on account of sundry world championships there, continues along the front of the ranges, as above, visits certain fishing & farming villages:










Dives into the rain forest, with heaps of waterfalls & huge ancient trees, 

then follows the wild and wind-swept "Shipwreck Coast" past the "Twelve Apostles" (now one less): don't surf here, children: the coast is littered with scores of broken ships.










before wandering inland onto the cheese country and ending up at the whale-watching platform at Warnambool.

No snow, no desert sands, but you can't get much more diversified than that. The snow might be only a few km inland, if you pick the right time in winter: and the desert ... well every Aussie fears the desert; it's whistling just behind his ear.


----------



## dutchmaster (May 23, 2007)

^ Great Ocean Road is so awesome!! But dont think It's one of the most diverse. We will not see deserts, snowy mountains and etc. 

Here in South America I think you can find really diverse highways in Peru and Chile. Argentina either. But I'm not that sure.


----------



## ijkl423 (Apr 12, 2010)

*polos*

wenderful topic and thanks for share!tn requins air max tn nz sneaker nz sneaker


----------



## Johny12 (May 13, 2010)

There are many places in the world. I also agree with the friend that Makran costal highway in Pakistan is also one of best highways in the world. You can also get precise information about different recreation spots in the world on a single click & can easily manage your tour as well.


----------



## Remolino (Nov 7, 2008)

The North Yungas Road in Bolivia goes from the Andes high mountains to Amazon jungles. It is suppose to be the worlds most dangerous road. They say the South Yungas road is also dangerous. 

Video of the North Yungas road from the BBC - 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LBU_h_XoZUM


----------



## juliaroberts (May 14, 2010)

Yardmaster said:


> The Great Ocean Road (B100) runs 285 km between Torquay & Warnambool, Victoria, Australia.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 good


----------



## Mojojojo. (Nov 22, 2006)

Along Mediterranean(Italy-France), Saw on Top gear..... that ws amazing


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2010)

*[MILFORD ROAD]* New Zealand:

New Zealand tourism has undergone a remarkable boom in the past decade. The South Island of the country is home to one of the most popular destinations, Milford Sound. A 14-mile fjord adjacent to the Tasman Sea with jagged peaks and misty air, Milford Sound generates no shortage of mystic lore. Milford Road is a wonderful expanse that offers a unique blush at the immense variety of New Zealand’s geography. From crystalline lakes and mountain facades to lush rainforest and postcard waterfalls, this drive has it all.


----------



## nickg (Sep 20, 2009)

Mojojojo. said:


> Along Mediterranean(Italy-France), Saw on Top gear..... that ws amazing


which one you r meaning?


----------

